# Time Warp Scan



## Exeldro (Dec 25, 2020)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Time Warp Scan - Time Warp Scan filter for OBS Studio



> Time Warp Scan filter for OBS Studio



Read more about this resource...


----------



## sneaky4oe (Dec 26, 2020)

Can we please get more details on what it does?


----------



## Surge42 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes, I too am interested in what this actually does?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 26, 2020)

This plugin adds a filter to obs that allows you to create a similar effect that TikTok has like this:





In the next version there will be support for scan directions.


----------



## Surge42 (Dec 26, 2020)

Wicked! Thanks Exeldro. Much respect to you.


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Dec 27, 2020)

I love this! Is so funny! Btw is there a possibility to use scan not only from top to bot, but from left ro right too? And is possible to increase size of the bar?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 27, 2020)

Exeldro updated Time Warp Scan with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> add option for scan direction



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2020)

Exeldro updated Time Warp Scan with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.1



> improved rotation calculation



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Exeldro (Dec 29, 2020)

Exeldro updated Time Warp Scan with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.2



> add line opacity
> add transparent option



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 2, 2021)

Exeldro updated Time Warp Scan with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.3



> improve rendering not scanned area



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 6, 2021)

Exeldro updated Time Warp Scan with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.4



> Add optional background image for transparent scans
> View attachment 65510



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 13, 2021)

Exeldro updated Time Warp Scan with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.5



> support semi transparent background images



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Olivier J. (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello,

i set an image on background but it doesn't work like on your video ...
can you help me ?

thanks


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 14, 2021)

@Olivier J. the background image only works on sources that are partial transparent. If you use a filter (like chroma key) to make a source partial transparent, make sure that filter is before the time warp scan filter.


----------



## Olivier J. (Jan 14, 2021)

Ok, it works now .. i didn't see this detail ! thanks !


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 1, 2021)

Exeldro updated Time Warp Scan with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.6



> OBS version 27 required
> add option for destination opacity for scan line



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## RainbowZilla (Jul 14, 2021)

Would you consider adding a swirl effect? As in you're being sucked into a whirlpool? This is amazing by the way, my community loves it.


----------



## DoctorPentakill (Sep 27, 2022)

Hi, My stream loves this plugin however as of 28.0.2 it no longer works. Are there plans to get this working with the newest release of OBS.


----------



## Quilombo3 (Sep 27, 2022)

DoctorPentakill said:


> Hi, My stream loves this plugin however as of 28.0.2 it no longer works. Are there plans to get this working with the newest release of OBS.


Hi DoctorPentakill, I'm currently a OBS v28.0.2 user and I'm using this filter correctly.
Might need to re-install it.


----------



## DoctorPentakill (Sep 28, 2022)

Quilombo3 said:


> Hi DoctorPentakill, I'm currently a OBS v28.0.2 user and I'm using this filter correctly.
> Might need to re-install it.


I reinstalled it and still no luck. FeelsBadMan


----------



## Quilombo3 (Sep 28, 2022)

DoctorPentakill said:


> I reinstalled it and still no luck. FeelsBadMan


Mmm.. Sorry to hear that. Then I'm afraid we should wait for the creators word.
So far no issues on my side.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 28, 2022)

@Quilombo3 is the plugin shown in your obs log file?


----------



## Quilombo3 (Sep 28, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Quilombo3 is the plugin shown in your obs log file?


I think it does.
Allow me to share a log


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 28, 2022)

@Quilombo3  Yeah it seems to load without a problem


----------



## DoctorPentakill (Sep 29, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Quilombo3  Yeah it seems to load without a problem


Aiyaaa. It sucks being a boomer. :) If anyone feels charitable, I will welcome some assistance via discord. https://discord.gg/7vnMmc4 
It will probably take about 60 seconds to diagnose and fix.


----------



## Unleashed75 (Oct 23, 2022)

For anyone having problems on OBS 28. Try NOT using the Installer and instead download the files to copy and paste into OBS. This fixed the filter option not showing up.
It seems like the Installer is working but not showing the Filter in the filter options?!
Cool filter though, Exeldro is the master


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 27, 2022)

Exeldro updated Time Warp Scan with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.7



> Add Mac arm support
> This update requires OBS version 28 or higher



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

